# Sig xchange ?



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought a new P226 Enhanced Elite in 9mm. I would like to be able to shoot 357sig. Do I have to purchase the whole slide, barrel, and spring? Or just a barrel and magazine?
I will probly get the .22 conversion to cheapen the practice ammo costs.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think you can shoot .357 in your 9mm at all, but I would call Ryan @ Sig to be certain and he will also have info on availibility of .22 conversion kits as well .....866-619-1128


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I inquired about the same thing. You need to buy the complete x-change kit for the 226. The 226 can be converted but the 229 can not be unless it started out as a classic 229 in 22 cal. This is the information I got off the sig forum from Osage county guns, that sell the x-change kits. I have not done it yet so it still might be best to call sig.


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> I don't think you can shoot .357 in your 9mm at all, but I would call Ryan @ Sig to be certain and he will also have info on availibility of .22 conversion kits as well .....866-619-1128


I ordered the Xchange 357sig barrel and slide, put it on my Enhanced Elite 9mm frame and shoots like a dream. 
I guess you can shoot any caliber with a Xchange slide kit.


----------



## Miller319 (Nov 29, 2010)

DNS said:


> I inquired about the same thing. You need to buy the complete x-change kit for the 226. The 226 can be converted but the 229 can not be unless it started out as a classic 229 in 22 cal. This is the information I got off the sig forum from Osage county guns, that sell the x-change kits. I have not done it yet so it still might be best to call sig.


Osage is giving more detailed info on their site about the P229 now.

Sig Sauer P229 Conversion Kits



> *Caliber Exchange Kit versus Conversion Kit:*
> 
> Sig Sauer uses the designation caliber exchange kit to refer to centerfire conversion kits. If you are converting your P229 to 9mm, .40 S&W, or .357 Sig, you are buying a caliber exchange kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## ldman (Dec 10, 2012)

I emailed Chris at Sig about this. According to the website, My gun should accept the conversion kit. But I just want to make sure. Waiting on his reply. They are very busy right now. I bought the new 9mm two-tone for $850. Include the conversion kit for $350, and you have 2 guns for a price of $1200. The catch is this. Your better off buying the Sig Sauer P229 Classic .22LR for $529.00 and getting the conversion kit for $350, then you will only have $879.00 for 2 guns.... That is, if you're interested in the 22 version of the gun. 22's are much cheaper to practice with. If I had it to do over, I would have bought the 22lr for $529 and then purchased both the 9mm and 357 kits.


----------

